# Which blade to get.



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, Im so shocked cuz I thought this was the dog that had like 6 inch long hair that your son just adored.....now you cant decide if you want a 5 or 7 blade???

If its only an inch now, which is so short by most goldendoodle standards, why not just shave out the bell, trim the paws, sanitary area and the bangs? if you are set on gong short, then the 7 will be nicer.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

What does "shave out the bell" mean.

Turns out it was my granddaughter that thought the dog looked wonderful like a huge shaggy bear - but she wasn't prepared to brush him even though I bought her a big slicker brush!!!

My son would like the convenience of a short hair cut. Specially after we found that tick on the dog. Apparently the ticks are terrible here this year. He thought ticks came from trees, but I said "If you go in the grass outside your yard - you will find ticks". He has been running him on the rail line easement - not out in the country. 

So when Cooper's leg is better - he is on antibiotics for a couple of weeks, I will take him and give him a bath and clip him. My friend says I can borrow her blades to see which look good. I am sorry I bought the 30 now. The 10 was working fine with my attachments and the 30 is really a bit of a waste of money. I only did it because the guy at the store said a 3 or 4 was $60 or something and the 30 would work better with my attachments. Oh well - lesson learned.


----------

